# Sad Day for Waterfowlers



## Gadi's Master (Oct 15, 2012)

Saw this on the news. Makes us all look bad. 
http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article ... id=1000108


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

I seen that too...I hope they throw the book at him...This is another reason why Public spots are a joke. All for a few Ducks... uke:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Would that be the definition of "blind rage"?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

prime example of why all duck boats should be banned!


----------



## Flowboard14 (Sep 12, 2012)

teamflightstoppersND,

Your right, it clearly had nothing to do with the shooter, 100% the boats fault. HAHA what a joke!!


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Yup!! Minnesota duck hunters at their finest!!!! Hahaha :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, nothing like that EVER happens in the field. Nothing but brotherly love. :withstupid:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Proves yet again that we simply don't have enough hunters. I propose having special early seasons along with exclusive days just for the youth. There is just not enough hunters to carry on this great tradition.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

EllendaleND said:


> Yup!! Minnesota duck hunters at their finest!!!! Hahaha :lol:


I actually heard the guy was from ND...... oke: ......


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

So here is how I interpret this story. Guy A (shooter) is set up in his boat. Guy B (turd sandwich) sets up 40-50 yards away from guy A. Obviously a fight starts, Guy A probably says something like "You turd sandwich, you are set up within my gun range." Guy B probably says something like "But I'm dumb, and these were the only birds I found, and uuuuuhhhhh (forgot how to speak momentarily) I slept in because I'm lazy, so shoot me!" Guy A responded "Deal!"

I think they are both guilty.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

The stupid things people do over a duck or goose!!! :eyeroll:


----------

